# Tapepro Nailspotter



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Goes really well, I like mine, Its run great right from new, How many of you guys use nail spotters?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76SFWm1kMMw


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

I've actually never seen one around here at all...lol But theres alot of old timers and style of work here it seems. So its just for filling in screws only?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

pips said:


> I've actually never seen one around here at all...lol But theres alot of old timers and style of work here it seems. So its just for filling in screws only?


 Yes for screws pips, I have heard of people using it on no coat before. Most guys do first coat by hand though, Hit a screw and bust a blade. I use mine for second coat, Fast as.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I've had both tape tech and north star. Didn't really like either once. Just really don't like sanding screw lines that much.

I know other guys that love them though.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> I've had both tape tech and north star. Didn't really like either once. Just really don't like sanding screw lines that much.
> 
> I know other guys that love them though.


Ive had other brand as well, It was not even close to as good as that tapepro. Screw lines are nothing with a pc sander. Are you hand sanding mld?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Ive had other brand as well, It was not even close to as good as that tapepro. Screw lines are nothing with a pc sander. Are you hand sanding mld?


Yes, mostly hand sanding. And I have a planex and two PC Sanders. I know I could catch hell for saying it, but power sanders just don't do a good enough job, and I spend way too much time making ****ty board look good to hit it with a glorified grinder.

Just my two cents.

Only reason I use a power sander at all is for dust control. Here's the closest thing I've found to the perfect sander out there. It's extremely light and takes virtually all the dust off the wall. Great for ceilings. http://www.fullcircleinternational.com/radius360_air.html

The guy that owns full circle just build a new warehouse and offices not to far from me and I painted the place for him. Great guy, great company. He set me up with some prototype stuff from the 360 air line and I've really liked it. Don't know if it's into production yet.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sometimes I think Moore with his light and Wal-Mart sanding sponge had the right idea when it comes to sanding. When you know you're gonna be that up and personal with the walls on sand day, you are just gonna do a better job coating out.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope waste of time.

Its all about time on wall weather its applying or taking off. Its your time and material used at the end of the day that tells the story. 

Be honest with yourself because no one else gives a rats a$$


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I like my nail spotter. It definitely saves time for coating ceiling screws. I have a tapetech with an extendable Rankee handle. I can reach 12 ft from the floor. That saves me a lot of time, no need for the ladder. I third coat my screws with a DM 5.5 or a Columbia 7. They sand out super smooth and quick.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Mudstar said:


> Nope waste of time.
> 
> Its all about time on wall weather its applying or taking off. Its your time and material used at the end of the day that tells the story.
> 
> Be honest with yourself because no one else gives a rats a$$


So, tell us how you really feel.
And how do you give a rat's ass?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

mld said:


> So, tell us how you really feel.
> And how do you give a rat's ass?


Really! Read my post again. 

Peace!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Nope waste of time.
> 
> Its all about time on wall weather its applying or taking off. Its your time and material used at the end of the day that tells the story.
> 
> Be honest with yourself because no one else gives a rats a$$


 Hahaha, A unique reply that only you can do, Thanks, Always the entertainer 



loudcry184 said:


> I like my nail spotter. It definitely saves time for coating ceiling screws. I have a tapetech with an extendable Rankee handle. I can reach 12 ft from the floor. That saves me a lot of time, no need for the ladder. I third coat my screws with a DM 5.5 or a Columbia 7. They sand out super smooth and quick.


 Me as well, That's a 3m stud height. Finish with a dm 5.5 and a sweep with a pc sander, then a fast pass with a 360 and a blunt disc, Done, So much faster than doing them all individually its great. Lifting on and off once for a run of screws is a lot less work than on and off each one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Sometimes I think Moore with his light and Wal-Mart sanding sponge had the right idea when it comes to sanding. When you know you're gonna be that up and personal with the walls on sand day, you are just gonna do a better job coating out.


Mike .. That's a grand compliment !! Thank you!

And I agree with you ! Your right!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

To the OP!!  $10


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> To the OP!!  $10


I've got the perfect attachment for that....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> I've got the perfect attachment for that....


He's going to make a great pigeon farmer!!! :yes: 


No Kidding tho!!! That's about what I look like at the end of the day. :whistling2:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Me too my missus hate washing my close especially on taping day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Me too my missus hate washing my close especially on taping day


I bet your washing machine hates taping day too :yes:

PS make them happy learn to work cleaner


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am alot cleaner that when I started but today was a messy day very messy and I soak when I'm that messy so it's easy on the machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I hardly get anything on me nowdays. West tech t shirt, Thanks Lynda.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> I hardly get anything on me nowdays. West tech t shirt, Thanks Lynda.


Your like my Brother . He can spread mud all day without getting a drop on him. :furious: Me? I'm just the opposite ! :yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> I hardly get anything on me nowdays. West tech t shirt, Thanks Lynda.


Where's the bibs, Caz!???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> Where's the bibs, Caz!???


Gets a bit hot wearing those sometimes mld, summers coming here.

See that tractor, Its American from 1942


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Gets a bit hot wearing those sometimes mld, summers coming here.
> 
> See that tractor, Its American from 1942


Looks like an old international A. More pics please, pretty please?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh and it's 20°F, 30mph winds and snow here today. Good day for drywall.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Goes really well, I like mine, Its run great right from new, How many of you guys use nail spotters?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76SFWm1kMMw



thanks for rubbing it in caz, just working out of town asked the ole Lady to bring it last weekend and never got it, got tons of textured ceilings


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mld said:


> Looks like an old international A. More pics please, pretty please?



thats Moore pics please


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

dontcha just love it when ya gotta scratch and the wife sees you getting in the shower....


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> dontcha just love it when ya gotta scratch and the wife sees you getting in the shower....


TMI, Joe, TMI.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> dontcha just love it when ya gotta scratch and the wife sees you getting in the shower....


At this point in my life Joe.. My wife considers that kinky fore play !!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

My wife wouldn't let "me" park a tractor inside


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, You guys are funny, Here you go mld, Its a cool tractor, And a full runner but its going to be shop display for a while.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

If its not a deer steer clear ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Lol, You guys are funny, Here you go mld, Its a cool tractor, And a full runner but its going to be shop display for a while.


Drool, drool. Sweet little tractor!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mld said:


> Looks like an old international A. More pics please, pretty please?


That reminds me of an old dozer I seen a while back.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Sweendog87 said:


> Me too my missus hate washing my close especially on taping day


Your missus hates washing your clothing? I hate washing the missus clothing!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good for her shelwyn, Can she use that zooka?

Local steam truck and traction engine mld


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

cazna said:


> Good for her shelwyn, Can she use that zooka?
> 
> Local steam truck and traction engine mld


Yeah she knows how to use all the tools but I don't exactly need her to use any of the heavy stuff.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Lol, You guys are funny, Here you go mld, Its a cool tractor, And a full runner but its going to be shop display for a while.


now thats a crazy scaffold, works well with a stilt stick:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> Your missus hates washing your clothing? I hate washing the missus clothing!


kool Im tring to get my wife to work with me ya mind if I send this pic to her?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> kool Im tring to get my wife to work with me ya mind if I send this pic to her?


Sure, we make a lot more money working together than we did separate that's for sure.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNM97A9G6AM


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, That's funny. Tidy work though.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNM97A9G6AM


Glad 2buck and Moore learned there is an easier way than thieir younger days


----------

